# Old Bike



## Bottles r LEET (Dec 31, 2012)

Found this old bike in a junk-pile out in the woods. Free Spirit Brittany bicycle. Need to put some new tires on it to be usable. Does anyone know the age on it? Maybe 80s? Thanks, Ryan.


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 31, 2012)

Looks like 1986 is a good guess based on THIS INFO  ..[]


----------



## ironmountain (Dec 31, 2012)

nice! i can't believe that the bikes I rode growing up in the 70's and 80's are now collectible....  

 we were cleaning out the woodshed at the farm (woodshed being 20x20ish) and found a cpl old chicago schwinns and a Higgins... The Higgins and two of the Schwinns are in my garage now...fil said go ahead and sell them off...

 the bike you have is in excellent shape!


----------



## Asterx (Jan 1, 2013)

looks to be maybe 80's with that flared lip... []

 interesting that someone would have ditched that though...


----------



## harold (Jan 1, 2013)

And the bike has what to do with bottles?


----------



## glass man (Jan 1, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  harold
> 
> And the bike has what to do with bottles?


 

 To put a basket on and ride to the dump to save on gas...M'KAY?JAMIE


----------



## beendiggin (Jan 1, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  harold
> 
> And the bike has what to do with bottles?


 

 Hey Mr. 28 posts, read the heading and you will understand.

 Unexpected Discoveries 
 Not for bottles, pot lids or jars but all those other interesting finds you made


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 1, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  harold
> 
> And the bike has what to do with bottles?


 
 NICE WAY TO START OUT THE NEW YEAR "MR 28 POSTS"[8|]


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 1, 2013)

that is un-expected[]


----------



## beendiggin (Jan 1, 2013)

I'm feelin Lobeyesque.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks for standing up for me guys, it is an unexpected discovery.

 Here is an update on the bike. Have spent a good amount of the day working on it. Cleaned most of the chrome areas. Both brakes are no longer seized. One shifter is working. Both wheels are off.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Jan 1, 2013)

Nice rims.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 1, 2013)

Interesting pic.. looks like a New Years Day shot if I ever saw one.. []


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Jan 1, 2013)

Amazingly, tubes have held air for 7 hours.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Jan 1, 2013)

Tires are junk. Last pic for now, thanks for looking.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 1, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Bottles r LEET
> 
> Nice rims.


 

 Nice Socks [8D]


----------



## andy volkerts (Jan 2, 2013)

Purty darn nice bike for sittin inna dump all those years. And it IS an unexpected discovery!! So there!! Hope ya get to ride it many miles..........


----------



## harold (Jan 2, 2013)

I asked a simple question and I am attacked by everyone.  Since this is a secret society, I shall keep my knowledge of over 50 un dug bottle dumps in Maine to my self.  Enjoy your new sodas and I shall enjoy finding really old bottles.


----------



## harold (Jan 2, 2013)

Just a bit of advice.  Better check the serial number first, to see if it is not a stolen bike!  No one dumps a good bike.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 2, 2013)

> Tires are junk. Last pic for now, thanks for looking.


I've had worse on cars. The suvked in snow but managed until the next inspection. []


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 2, 2013)

I dumped a good bike once.. moved and had nowhere to keep it, so I let it ride..


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Jan 7, 2013)

Tires came in today. Getting close to being rideable.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Jan 8, 2013)

Ok, the bike is now finished. Took it for a test ride in the basement today. Worked great.


----------



## epackage (Jan 8, 2013)

Gotta BLING the sumbiotch' out with a basket, a bell, streamers for the grips, padded seat and reflectors all thru the spokes Jack!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 9, 2013)

Ryan...Here's a vintage firestone I found in the woods and ressurected...


----------



## epackage (Jan 10, 2013)

Great bike Joe...


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Jan 10, 2013)

Looks good Joe. Yours looks older than mine.


----------



## ironmountain (Jan 13, 2013)

Nice bikes! crazy how bikes that i used to ride in the 80's as a kid are now collectible.  we have quite a few in the woodshed/small barn at the farm.  old schwinns (chicago plate on them) just hanging there...father in law gave one to wife and gave an ugly light blue super sport to me to do whatever I want with.  Also have me an old Higgins he found clearing a house. (he's  a "retired" contractor who does work for his friend who owns over 400 houses/apartments..so he gets a ton of stuff).  the Higgins needs work. Wrong seat on it, missing some of the trim pieces..still nice to see one of the old ones.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 13, 2013)

Cool, love the springer front end...


----------



## green dragon (Jan 18, 2013)

Nice bikes - that late 70s Free Spirit cleaned up nice - good work.

  NICE Higgins..... saught after bike now, that springer is pretty uncommon, and worth a few bucks. lot of guys buildign those up - check the forum I post on at ratrodbikes.com

  The biggest reason I've been absent form both  digging and this board in the last year and a half is I've gotten very involved in the antique bike hobby. ( not to mention remarried, and now  near-single again... sigh ). Always good to see a nice bike find along with the bottles and cans. 

  here's one I dumped,1956 JC Higgins 24". now in process of restoring it. 






   and my other  JC Higgins ( not quite as old ) 






  thanks for sharing yours. maybe I'll find a bike next week when we get out to dig ( first time in ages, hope the weather clears back up ) .


----------



## green dragon (Jan 18, 2013)

try this again .


----------



## LC (Jan 18, 2013)

That bikes probably worth a bit of money Joe , the boys bikes are a lot harder to find than the girl bikes are .


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Jan 18, 2013)

Green dragon, thanks for the info on the bike. Here's another one we have: Dad bought this one brand new for my Mom in 1983.

 BTW I like that white bike you dumped. All of the bikes that I ever find in dumps are missing just about everything.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Feb 3, 2013)

Got another bike today at the junk pile to work on. Needs more work than the other one. Huffy Bay Pointe.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Feb 5, 2013)

Been working on the bike over the last few days. I've taken a lot of the parts off of it to be fixed. Has a bent sprocket, this was probably why it was parked.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Mar 10, 2013)

Finally finished the Huffy. Had a bent sprocket, bent rim, bent frame, and bad tires. I also needed to clean everything chrome on it. I think that it might have gotten backed over by a car at some point. I can see why they parked it.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Mar 10, 2013)

Huffy with its comrade. Maybe if the weather stays this warm I can be riding them by April. Might get another one to work on, not sure. Kenda tires I buy are nice and cheap.


----------



## epackage (Mar 10, 2013)

Might want to start finding boys bikes or you're gonna have to turn in your "Man Card" for riding those...[8D] Nice job fixing them up


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Mar 12, 2013)

That's ok Jim, girl's bikes can be kinder to guys...[] and thanks.


----------



## ironmountain (Mar 13, 2013)

thanks for the laugh..man card.  nice job on the bikes Ryan.  They look brand new!

 I can't believe what people pay for the Schwinns I used to ride back in the 80's when I was in my teens.  Saw a local guy that had 2 suburbans and wanted 800 for the pair and ended up selling them for 600! that's why i raided father in law's garage and pole barn and the woodshed at the farm. found schwinns, the Higgins and a 1cyl motor plus misc stuff...


----------

